# tracking line and balls



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a tracking line, but I cut it up to make some leads, so now I need a new one. Any recommendations on length/material? I like that synthetic/ASAT stuff, that's what I use for most everything else, but I'm not sure if people use it for tracking. Are there regulations as far as what you can use for a trial? I'd rather just get that now than have to buy more stuff later.

Also, what balls-in-strings are the best? I've been using the Gappay ones from Hallmark but Nikon can instantly rip the ball off if I'm not careful and we've gone through nearly a dozen in less than a year. I even tried putting them back together by tying a knot on some leather but he pulls that through too. Is there another brand that works good?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

For trial the tracking line has to be 33'. Though we tend to use 15' more often in training. Ours are nylon, and I prefer the feel of tubular nylon (especially when it's running through my hands as the dog pulls the line out) over regular nylon. I know some people use homemade lines made of parachute cord or thin climbing rope, but those can really tear up the hands and seem more prone to tangles.

I've heard very good things about the biothane/betathane tracking lines. A club member has one and it's great. I've been wanting to get one, but have had better things to spend money on recently. For all other leads I prefer leather over everything else, but wouldn't use a leather tracking line. Those synthetics seem to be the best of both worlds there for tracking.... look and feel of leather but the weatherproofness of nylon.

For balls I like the Elite K9 ones with the little toggle handle. We have several and they seem to hold up well.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the line I had was 35", it was half inch I think, and made of the ASAT. I can't remember the cost, but I'm pretty cheap so it would not have been more than $25. I just love the ASAT stuff for everything b/c it doesn't tangle, doesn't burn my hands, doesn't get dirty or wet, doesn't get burrs stuck all over it, etc., but wasn't sure if it's "legal". I don't regret cutting my line up, but maybe I'll try to find the same one again.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, it's "legal". I'm not aware of there being any restrictions on tracking line materials in trials, only lengths.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Gappay balls are pure crap now Imo. I used to swear by them. I'm a frabo woman now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah, I like the texture and feel (like the heavier weight) but they just don't stay together and I very rarely even let him tug on them hard. The balls must be soft or something. I tried to fix one by tying a bunch of knots in one end and putting a string through, my TD pulled it through the ball with his teeth, lol. Now I just have a bucket of balls for fetch I guess.

I will check out Frabo and EliteK9. I think those are the ones my TD recommended, just couldn't remember.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just got a synthetic 3/8" 10 meter line from hallmarkk9 that is the synthetic w/ handle for $37. 
I then ordered a leather one w/out handle for $20 from fordogtrainers.com I might shorten this one. The site has some good stuff/I got tugs from there, impatiently waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildFor balls I like the Elite K9 ones with the little toggle handle. We have several and they seem to hold up well.


I just got a box of these today, they are really nice!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

I use and swear by the synthetic leather lines!

Fritz's tracking line has been in nearly continuous use year round for about 5 years now, still looks brand new - sometimes requires a good cleaning of course.







Umsa's also has been subjected to serious abuse - and I use these lines with multiple dogs (girls get her hot pink, boys get his blaze orange), and in every cover (high, weedy, thorny cover, short grass, dirt, mud, rain, sleet, snow...). Most often a good portion of the line is dragging behind me in training, so again - lots of heavy use on the line. They hold well.

I have dogs that pull hard on tracks too.

I generally avoid balls in that I worry about choking/swallowing the ball...... but my dogs all love our jute balls. Only problem is that they wear out faster than a hard rubber ball on a string. 

As for handles, Fritz once got a toggle handle stuck between his toes while running back to me with one of the hard balls on a string/toggle handle. - my heart stopped........... but he was OK. I think the toggle handles are better than the loop handles tho.

Christine


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Grrr, now I'm tight on cash (need $$$ for training, gas, and entries) so instead I fixed the balls I had (strung it differently) and made a tracking line for $11.

Christine, I don't really like the toggles either and don't use anything with a loop handle (not even my leashes have handles, lol). I prefer nothing, or just a little knot at the end to keep the rope from fraying.

Nikon did choke on one of the smallest sized balls once, so I instantly upgraded. Hasn't choked on the medium ones yet, and he really only has the ball when I have the other end (I'm using Kongs for fetch now and he is so obsessed with the balls on the strings they only come out for formal training).


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Flash will even get the strings stuck between his toes. Very hard to take him seriously when he's tripping over himself. I make sure to laugh at him and tell him he's a dork.







my big puppy


----------



## 7servant (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here but I may as well start somewhere...hehe...
I tried the Elite-K9 balls, but once my girl collapsed them the just fell apart...My TD got me a few Gapay balls and I still have them...I like them and they seem to hold up well for my dog.....But to be honest ...I bought a Cong ball at pets-mart, drilled a hole and put a rope through it...this is my favorite ball...I like the weight and my girl can't collapse it 
not to costly and easy to modify.....I wish Cong's came with ropes though. I did like the handles that Elite-K9 has, but it seems to get in the way...(balls flying out of the training field...lol...not good).

Tim


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

I really like the Orbee tuff balls from Planet dog. I was about to buy it online, but found it at some dog boutique. Anyway, I really like it. It's soft, so it's not bad for his teeth and if it accidentally hits him, he won't lose any ball drive. It's really durable too. I did tie it a bit differently, more like the Gappay balls.

http://www.planetdog.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=ORBEE%20W/ROPE


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think anyone mentioned the Bende balls Leerburg sells, they have the little handle on the end for easy tugging, and Ive never had one break yet, and Hexe is a hard tugger! I really like them
They look similar to the elite k9 ones except the Bende ones are not hollow

http://leerburg.com/1287.htm


----------

